# Umfrage: Was guckt ihr im Kino lieber 2D oder 3D Filme



## LastManStanding (6. November 2017)

Wie genießt ihr eure Kinofilme am liebsten in 2D oder 3D?

Oder habt ihr sogar differenziertes Heimkino; Mit Leinwand, geilen Sesseln und hochwertiger Surroundanlage.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2017)

2D.
3D mit Polarisation ist mir zu anstrengend und Shutter hab ich bisher nur in einem Kino in Berlin gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2017)

2D
3D ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## slasher (7. November 2017)

Gucke auch lieber 2D, die blöde Brille und der Preis macht 3D zumindest für mich unattraktiv.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin sehe ich ohnehin keinen wirklichen Sinn in 3D Filmen.

Wäre aber schön, wenn du die Umfrageergebnisse freigeben würdest


----------



## claster17 (7. November 2017)

2D, weil sich 3D bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen nie lohnt und die das nur machen, um mehr abzukassieren.


----------



## HisN (7. November 2017)

[x] Mir is Wurst.
Am Ende gehe ich nur noch alle Jubeljahre mal ins Kino. Zu teuer. 
Da sitze ich lieber daheim vor der 85"-Glotze und mach ne BR an.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. November 2017)

Lieber 2D, als Brillenträger ist mir eine Doppelbelegung meiner Ohren unangenehm.
Leider wird aus Profitgier der Kinos 3D bevorzugt (kostet ja mehr schließlich muss die Investition des 3D-Geschwubbels auch irgendwie wieder reinkommen), 
das lässt mich die Filme eher auf BR, oder halt erst als TV-Premiere schauen.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Da sitze ich lieber daheim vor der 85"-Glotze und mach ne BR an.



Wie schaffst du das? Wäre mir viel zu klein.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. November 2017)

Ich schaue auch lieber 2D so kann ich mich in den Film besser vertiefen
Und die verbreiteste 3D Technik in den Kinos ist leider nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei
Und zuhause auf einer guten Leinwand und schönen Einsteiger-Beamer wie der Vivitek 1188H komme ich bei meinen Wandverhältnissen immerhin auf 2,60m Breite bei 3,80 Distanz
Aber Kino ist auch schon wieder etwas anderes
Ich wollte Thor 3 sehen, also bei uns in der gegend gibt es nur 3   2D Vorstellungen dazu und die sind meist 1 Woche vorher schon halb belegt...


slasher schrieb:


> Wäre aber schön, wenn du die Umfrageergebnisse freigeben würdest


ja war auch ursprünglich so geplant  .Ist meine erste Umfrage
Ich weiß jetz auch gar nicht ob das nachträglich überhaupt ginge.
Naja so ist es vielleicht etwas interessanter.-- Ich schaue mal


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2017)

Wenn das 3D gut gemacht ist schaue ich mir den Film auch gerne in 3D an. Nur ist das leider immer seltener der Fall...


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2017)

Ich schaue wann immer möglich 2D.
3D geht zwar notfalls (mir wird nicht schlecht oder so) aber es ist aufwendiger, anstrengender und nervt mich persönlich mehr als dass es irgendeinen Mehrwert hätte. Und teurer isses bei uns innen Kinos auch noch.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

[x] Egal beides, was grade läuft.


----------



## beren2707 (8. November 2017)

[X] 2D

Mir persönlich bringt 3D abgesehen von höheren Preisen, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und unscharfem Bild leider nichts.  Hätte stattdessen lieber 4K HFR, aber in dem Bereich tut sich ja leider seit dem Hobbit nichts mehr. Evtl. wird ja Avatar 2 in 4K@48p/60p und 2D laufen, wobei ich da ewig nichts mehr drüber gelesen habe.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. November 2017)

beren2707 schrieb:


> [X] 2D
> 
> Mir persönlich bringt 3D abgesehen von höheren Preisen, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und unscharfem Bild leider nichts.  Hätte stattdessen lieber 4K HFR, aber in dem Bereich tut sich ja leider seit dem Hobbit nichts mehr. Evtl. wird ja Avatar 2 in 4K@48p/60p und 2D laufen, wobei ich da ewig nichts mehr drüber gelesen habe.



Ich meine in Bielefeld lief der Letzte James Bond in 4K. Auch schon wieder ein paar Donnerstage her.
Danach nie wieder direkt was von gehört, in unserer Gegend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2017)

4K gibts bei uns häufig (unser Dorf hat tatsächlich ein brandneu renoviertes Kino mit 4K, HFR, Atmos und allem drum und dran - technisch besser als das Cinestar ), aber HFR ist anscheinend nicht in bzw. rentabel genug.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. November 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 4K gibts bei uns häufig (unser Dorf hat tatsächlich ein brandneu renoviertes Kino mit 4K, HFR, Atmos und allem drum und dran - technisch besser als das Cinestar ), aber HFR ist anscheinend nicht in bzw. rentabel genug.



Ja wir haben zwar auch ein Großes komplett Neu gebautes Kino in der Gegend (naja 3 Jahre alt^^), Aber die Innovationen bleiben aus...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2017)

Ich bin eher Oldschool und bevorzuge das klassische 2D. Der Aufpreis ist es nicht immer wirklich wert und die Brillen empfinde ich auch eher als unbequem


----------



## LastManStanding (14. November 2017)

Heute habe ich wiedermal festgestellt wie traurig das ganze ist... bei uns in der gegend ist nur noch 1 Kino was Thor 3 in 2D zeigt und das Nachmittags um 3 Uhr... am Wochenende um 16Uhr.. und das ist bis zu erbrechen voll 1 Woche vorher schon ausgebucht. Also werde ich ihn wohl nicht im Kino gucken. Traurig.


----------



## Kindercola (14. November 2017)

2D. Finde 3D irgendwie überflüssig bzw. mir fehlt da einfach dieser krasse WOW Effekt der den Aufpreis und bei meiner Freundin Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit rechtfertigt


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2017)

2D.

Mich konnte noch kein Film in 3D sprachlos machen - in puncto Immersion macht es einfach keinen Unterschied.

Dazu kommt, dass viele meiner Freunde 3D nicht wollen, da sie Brille tragen oder sie Kopfschmerzen davon bekommen.

Und der Fantasieaufschlag auf den Preis ist mir zu heftig.


----------



## Silers (21. November 2017)

3D ist meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis meißt nicht wert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2017)

Weiteres Manko ist das möglichst viele Besucher auf engstem Raum  eingepfercht sind und das Gestühl ermuntert auch kaum jemanden 2 Std. und ev. mehr darauf zu verbringen. Was 3D direkt angeht, könnte da ev. eine größere und leichtere Brille was verbessern?


----------



## Kuhprah (21. November 2017)

Da ich in meinem Kino für 2D und 3D gleich viel zahl guck ich das was grad läuft. Mir ziemlich egal ob 2D oder 3D. Und seit die dort am Center noch nen SuC haben geh ich meist nachher das Auto laden und noch nen Happen essen


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Weiteres Manko ist das möglichst viele Besucher auf engstem Raum  eingepfercht sind und das Gestühl ermuntert auch kaum jemanden 2 Std. und ev. mehr darauf zu verbringen. Was 3D direkt angeht, könnte da ev. eine größere und leichtere Brille was verbessern?



Größer und leichter wäre zwar schon eine gute Idee aber das torpediert leider die zu meist Schlechte 3D Qualität und den Aufpreis nicht.
Zumal in kleineren Kinos hier in der Gegend die Brillen oft mehr als Billig sind... wie aus einer Kornflakesschachtel^^ 3D ohne Brille das wäre vielleicht hier und da ganz nett..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

Vorläufig ist das herkömmliche 3D wohl eh eher zum Tode verurteilt und wird im Homebereich ja kaum noch geboten. Das bescheidene Bild erlebt man leider garnicht mal so selten bei 2D auch und vielleicht kommt ja 3 D mal wieder und zwar so wie man es sich wünscht mit möglichst ohne Nasenfahrrad.  Vielleicht erlebt man ja nicht nur ein neues 3 D sondern vielleicht auch ein mittendrin Gefühl?


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

Jo das Ergebniss ist wohl recht deutlich. Das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, aber es bestätigt meine Hoffnung.
Danke an alle die Geklickt haben.
Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2018)

Die Zahl der Teilnehmer war ja doch recht mager aber die bisherige Brillentechnik ist einfach nicht mehr State of the Art. Ich bin mal gespannt was da mal als Ersatz kommt und was dann der Spaß kostet.


----------

